# 2.1 speakers under 1.8k



## NainO (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello DIGITmates,
My friend is in need of a 2.1 speaker. I dont have much ideas/knowledge, when it comes to speakers. So need you suggestions 
*Budget - *1.8k max
*Main Requirement - *Good Bass and Unit should be comfortable with high volume (no vibrations, sound distortion etc.)
*My choices - *Altec Lansing VS2621 and Zebronics Duality 5000
*Gonna purchase - *In next 2-3 days


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

AL VS2621 - 1.5K is a good choice....
Forget the generic brand like zeb, intex, iball they are waste of money...
If u can stretch ur budget, get creative Inspire T3100 - 2K


----------



## NainO (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^ Thnx pal 
No bass and treble dial in VS2621 are kinda letdown, but nevertheless I still find it better than other two options.

Any more suggestions???


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

Inspire T3100 is somewat better than vs2621 in Bass...
NOT Inspire T3130, thats shitty...


----------



## NainO (Mar 24, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Inspire T3100 is somewat better than vs2621 in Bass...



Untill now I was under the impression that Inspire T3100 is same T3130 with some minor changes.
One review states that its bass is good and not overpowering as Duality 5000. But overall volume is low and at max audible distortion is present.
Now my friend wants something load, just in case he wants to irritate neighbours.
Now, deciding factor would be - Live Experience 



> NOT Inspire T3130, thats shitty...



It sure is


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

To annoy neighbours, u need to stretch ur budget....

I've heard T3100, for 2k they are good....

My neighbour has T3100...
Wen he keeps loud vol, i'll start my VS4121 , Wen i reach 50% vol, he cant even hear his own speakers...


----------



## NainO (Mar 24, 2011)

he he he. Gladly my friends neighbours arent capable of doing that


----------



## iamharish15 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks NainO and other Digitians for your suggestions. I was the friend NainO was talking about and I purchased the Altec Lansing you all suggested. They are good enough to irritate the neighbours


----------

